
Ron Graham has left us - ColinWright
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ronald_Graham
======
ColinWright
A few years ago I wrote up the story[0] of how I not only met, but became
first colleagues, then friends. He was absolutely lovely. Phenomenal
mathematician, wonderful juggler, and a lovely person to be around.

We didn't meet often, but I'm sad to think I won't see him again. I'll miss
him.

[0]
[https://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/MeetingRonGraham.html?tg07hn](https://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/MeetingRonGraham.html?tg07hn)

------
gabrielsroka
[https://www.bradyharanblog.com/blog/the-day-i-met-ron-
graham](https://www.bradyharanblog.com/blog/the-day-i-met-ron-graham)

~~~
ColinWright
Fabulous story, thanks.

FWIW, the David Eisenbud mentioned there is one of the other authors on the
paper I co-authored with Ron, and via which I got my Erdos number (of the
first kind) of 2.

But that piece by Brady exactly reflects the kind of person Ron was.
Enthusiastic, engaging, personable.

------
gabrielsroka
Ron Graham on Numberphile - "How Big is Graham's Number"

[https://youtu.be/GuigptwlVHo](https://youtu.be/GuigptwlVHo)

------
paulchap
I couldn't find anything corroborating this claim, and the entry seems to be
removed from Wikipedia for lack of source, so is this really true?

~~~
ColinWright
We get this every time. The wheels of official announcements grind exceedingly
slowly. Feel free to reserve judgement until you see it on Wikipedia. I went
through the same clog dance with Berlekamp, Guy, and Conway.

There have been no official announcements in print that Wikipedia are willing
to accept as definitive. I've got my information from professional research
mathematicians who have worked in related areas, and knew him well.

~~~
jhfdbkofdcho
I heard the news this morning from a close friend who I know to be a close
friend of Ron Graham’s wife. I was pretty upset (still trying to grapple with
him being almost 85!) and I wanted to see if there was another announcement,
so I went over to Wikipedia and saw that it hadn’t been updated so I plopped
over and added it. For my effort I get this screeching achtung warning sign
accusing me of vandalism. I tried clearing it a couple times and an “editor”
comes back and adds it again. What a bunch of jerks.

